# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Does anybody have care tips for Cricket Frogs? (Acris sp.)

## Xavier

I am pretty sue that my tadpole is a Cricket Frog tadpole, (Have to wait until it morphs to tell the species) so does anybody have care tips for when it is on land? As in what kind of set-up do you have for these guys? I have one in mind, I want to get a lot of semi-aquatic plants and logs and have an aquatic tank with large logs and lilies poking out of the surface. Is this okay for the soon-to-be frog? Or should I go for something else?

----------


## Xavier

Well to update, he has one of his front legs, so any care tips for when he morphs will be gladly appreciated!

----------


## elly

I don't know about cricket frogs, but make sure he has some dry land to climb out on to.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

To update he has all 4 or his limbs, so I will start draining the water once I see him/her take his first breath

----------


## Xavier

One micro update, the little guy now breaths air, so I will proceed and reduce water levels

----------


## Xavier

Hold on. After doing more research, these guys are like fire-bellied toads, and like them are semi-aquatic. Does that mean if I put floating plants he could live in that amount of water for the rest of his life? Still will drain most of the water though

----------


## Xavier

Okay, so I drained most of his water and tried to make a gravel slope but I did not have enough gravel to make a slope, so I used the rock that he has to stick out of the water, so does his green fake aquatic plant. He will be eating some flightless fruit flies hopefully tomorrow, and the reason I am using gravel, is he is the size of gravel currently, so he will not get impacted, and is the only aquatic/semi-aquatic substrate I have  :Smile:

----------

